# Fly Rod & Reel



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't fly fish but I inherited a G Loomis 9'/8 weight (2) piece rod w/ L.L. Bean (Angler 2) reel and a (2) piece rod sock. Although they are older products, they are practically brand new. What are they worth to someone?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Hard to say without knowing more about the rod model. But, assuming it's an entry level Loomis with decent action (not too heavy and slow) and everything is in good shape, the outfit could probably fetch $100-150. It should be perfectly good for someone getting into saltwater fly fishing or for throwing big bass bugs.


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Bruce. That's about what I expected on the value, and your right, this is an ideal set up for someone wanting to start tangling w/redfish on the fly.


----------



## Sidney (Oct 23, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

i'd say about $10, but i'll offer $15


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

sold


----------

